# NASA Records Haunting Audio OF Black Hole 240 Million Light Years Away



## FastTrax (Aug 24, 2022)

www.abc7ny.com/nasa-black-hole-audio-twitter-sounds-recording-of/12162058/


----------



## Pepper (Aug 25, 2022)

Scary IMO, but beautiful


----------



## JustDave (Aug 25, 2022)

I'm surprised sound can escape from a black hole.  Light can't, and the speed of sound is even slower.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 25, 2022)

Ah it's just pressure waves being translated into sound.


----------



## JustDave (Aug 25, 2022)

Yeah, I thought it would probably be something like that.


----------

